# moving to halifax



## grant (aussie) (Jun 16, 2009)

hey guys, i am new to canada and i have been living in calgary for the winter and i am thinking about moving to halifax for the summer. i am aussie and i love to have a good night life, surfing, i will need work and being a male i love girls. i was told halifax would be great to move to for the summer and i was just wondering if someone could confirm that halifax would be a the new city for me or does anyone have any other suggestions?

thanks everyone


----------

